# South Bay ride company / route tips for Saturday Sep 11



## sebstr (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi

Okay, this is going to be a bit long, but the short summary is: I'm looking for ride company / group ride / route tips for a morning ride Saturday Sep 11.

I am visiting the area and I'm renting a bike at Silicon Valley Cycling Center in Campbell (so that will be my starting point Saturday morning at around 7.30, either driving somwhere, but preferably riding from start. I have to be back in Campbell around noon. I used to live in Mountain View a couple of years ago (before I started road cycling) so I know my way around the area, but not from the saddle.

Just to mention something about my cycling "level": normally I try to get at least 2 rides at 40-50 miles in every week (at about a 20mph pace) but back in Stockholm it is fairly flat, so I am a hill newbie. I'd like to give some moderate hills a try - but I have no idea how they'll treat me (I'm a big guy, weighing in at almost 200lbs, so even though I'm 6ft1 it still is a bit to lug uphill...) This seems to rule out the Sierra rd ride that I read about here in the forum (the elevation map scared me a bit although it sounds like fun).

Anyway, I would much appreciate any ideas!

Thanks,

/Sebastian

PS. I saw somewhere mentioned the "reservoir loop" and maybe something like this: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4026109 could do. Hm, maybe a bit longer - is it a good idea to bike on the Almaden expressway?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This would be perfect timing for the RoadBikeReview group ride up Sierra Road! But I understand your point about the climb - you could still join the C group to bypass the steep hill and then rejoin with the whole group.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

You would be in good hands if you joined us in the Roadbikereview ride. The C ride sounds perfect for you and you and the ride leader is the Roadbikereview site manager, Thien Dinh.

It will be a big group so you'll meet a ton of locals. The C ride will have a gradual initial climb of about 800 feet. The it will undulate and roll for miles beside a reservoir. It is really nice out there in the south east hills this time of year.

Other than that, the good rides around here are by Los Altos, Foothill Expressway to Canada Road. There's spectacular rides too that cross the mountains to the ocean but they may have too much climbing.

fc


----------



## sebstr (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Ah, I hadn't read the part about the C group skipping Sierra Rd - okay I'm in, sounds like a lot of fun. So I just show up at Penitencia Creek Park parking lot, in good time for 8.45 then? Any other registration required?

Thanks!

/Sebastian


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That's it, just show up with your bike and have fun!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Look forward to meeting you Sebastian!


----------

